# frankie babe



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

i was getting a bit snap happy...haha.

as you go down the photos he's getting younger. can't believe how much he has grown since we first brought him home. he's now about 2.5 kgs.

I LOVE HIM! X X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww!!! thanks for the pics! he is beautiful!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh lovely Frankie.. how old is he now ? did you keep in touch with any of his brothers and sisters ? x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pics. He is so adorable!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

AWWW, he's very sweet


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! I want a cuddle!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love him, he looks similar in colour to Iz when she was a baby - I miss those tiny bundle of cuddles days! But then I still get cuddles wthout all the floor washing!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh Franks lovely ............. no wonder you love him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Me Again .............. out of interest what colour were his parents?


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone,he is a stunner

Jools-his mum was an auburn colour, like franks ears, and his dad was grey.

Cara - Were Iz's ears as dark? Just interested if they will go very light.

xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jennifersarah said:


> Cara - Were Iz's ears as dark? Just interested if they will go very light.


Ahhhhh Frankie is sooo cute. Flo's ears were much darker than the rest of her coat when she was a puppy and they've stayed darker.


----------



## oscar (Feb 16, 2011)

*same*

hi where did you get him as we have one that looks the same born 15/2/2011


----------



## oscar (Feb 16, 2011)

where did you get him from as we have a pup 12 week old the double of your pup


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

wow frank is a very similar colour to flo. lovely to see what he may grow up to look like.

oscar we got him from a girl in blackpool. they bred from family pets and this was only her second litter. how about you? there#s a few pictures on here where i've had to double take thinking it's frank! x x


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

oh and frank was born the day before yours on valentines day...he's already turning into a romantic so and so! X X


----------



## oscar (Feb 16, 2011)

added photo hope it works cant belive how much they look alike


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Newbie said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! I want a cuddle!


Me too. Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is Izzy at 10 weeks










It is difficult to compare through photos, I think Frankie's are darker. Izzy's ears and brown patches have become much paler with age but she had developed darker areas under her chin and around her girlie bits! The majority of her fur was white and now it is cream - she is now a year old!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at that face x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

smushy! I love that face


----------

